# The best music videos about city life



## JerryGaming (Jun 24, 2017)

There are plenty of songs about cities and city life, but what about the role cities play in music videos? Sure, some just place the singer/band in a cool “urban” setting and that’s it – but others focus on the nature of city life, the peculiarities or the character of a certain city or neighbourhood.

In among this genre are the glittering celebrations of cities (Nicki Minaj’s ode to her hometown, Port of Spain, in Pound the Alarm) and the snapshots of daily realities (It Was a Good Day by Ice Cube). We often see cities featured that aren’t the artist’s own (which can sometimes result in “travel porn” – I’m looking at you, Coldplay); but then there are the examples when someone focuses on their own city and tries to reveal something powerful about it.

This is just a small selection, of course, informed in part by my musical tastes (judge as you must) – so please do share your own suggestions in the comments below, or on Twitter using #citymusicvideos.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)

*Grand Master Flash & The Furious Five - New York New York 





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)

* city drops into the night*

*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Good one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Oct 27, 2019)

I couldn't resist:


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2020)

Neil's last performance without a hat.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2020)




----------

